# Rage nach Ende weiterspielen?



## firewalker2k (16. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

hab Rage jetzt durch - fands echt klasse! Irgendwie doof ist aber, dass man anscheinend nach der letzten Mission und der Endsequenz nicht mehr weiterspielen kann - oder? Würde nämlich ja eigentlich schon gerne noch in der Welt rumdüsen..


----------



## rohan123 (17. Oktober 2011)

Und wie erging`s dir technisch dabei? Ich meine, hattest du keine technischen Probs mit dem Game? Wass hast du für`n System? Und welche Treiber verwendest du? Würd`s selbst gerne kaufen, denn ich hab mich darauf gefreut. Aber ich will nicht wieder ein Game kaufen, welches dann im Kasten liegt, und ich es nicht spielen kann - wie derzeit Crysis 2. Denn ohne DX 11 peif ich drauf, Crysis 2 zu spielen.


----------



## firewalker2k (17. Oktober 2011)

Hatte eigentlich nur das Problem, dass die Texturen eben immer etwas zu spät geladen wurden. Ansonsten aber keine Problem - okay, einen Bug, bei dem ich unter nem Aufzug gelandet bin und aus der Welt fiel, das wars dann aber auch 

Hab nen Phenom 955 auf nem Foxconn Destroyer mit 8 GB DDR2-RAM von OCZ, gepaart mit einer 8800 GT (512 MB RAM). Treiber fürs Mainboard ist schon etwas älter, ebenso der Grafik-Treiber - wegen letzterem gibts auch ne Warnung bei Spielstart, hat aber wie gesagt nichts ausgemacht (außer beim Texturen-Streaming hat sich was verändert, könnte ich evtl. demnächst mal testen).


----------



## rohan123 (18. Oktober 2011)

Na ja toll. Das mit dem älteren Grafiktreiber und der 8800 GT, dass das dann so funktioniert hat, ist ja echt klasse.
Danke für deine Antwort, und dass du dir die Zeit genomen hast, das reinzutippen.
Ich earte jetzt noch auf den neuen NVidia Treiber und versuchs dann.Und du kannst es ja dann auch nochmal probieren, vielleicht gehts dann noch besser.
Kann nur hoffen, dass es funzt.
Aus dem Level fallen, mann da hatte ich bei Crysis 1 Probleme beim letzten Boss. da fiel ich andauernd durch den Level. Das ärgerte mich extrem.

Grüße
rohan123


----------



## X3niC (20. Oktober 2011)

GTX 570 Neuester Treiber/ nicht der BF3 treiber.
Anfangs nur Vsync Probleme, hab ich durch einstellen in den Nvidia Treiber Einstellungen behoben. Ansonsten keinerlei Probleme, keine abstürze und keine Texturennachlader.
Super Spiel!


----------



## Vordack (20. Oktober 2011)

X3niC schrieb:


> GTX 570 Neuester Treiber/ nicht der BF3 treiber.
> Anfangs nur Vsync Probleme, hab ich durch einstellen in den Nvidia Treiber Einstellungen behoben. Ansonsten keinerlei Probleme, keine abstürze und keine Texturennachlader.
> Super Spiel!


 
Ändere die 570 in eine 460 um und Du bekommst von mir ein /signed


----------



## X3niC (20. Oktober 2011)

Ein Freund von mir hat die 460 und sonst relativ gleiches System und er hat auch keine Probleme, bis auf diesen Vsync Fehler, dass es sich nicht aktivieren lässt, was man aber nur in den Treiber Einstellungen von Nvidia ändern muss.
Hoffe das hilft dir weiter


----------



## McDrake (20. Oktober 2011)

firewalker2k schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab Rage jetzt durch - fands echt klasse! Irgendwie doof ist aber, dass man anscheinend nach der letzten Mission und der Endsequenz nicht mehr weiterspielen kann - oder? Würde nämlich ja eigentlich schon gerne noch in der Welt rumdüsen..


Wurde diese frage jetzt beantwortet?


----------



## firewalker2k (20. Oktober 2011)

Noch nicht - schätze aber, wenn es möglich wäre, wüsste es jemand


----------



## McDrake (20. Oktober 2011)

firewalker2k schrieb:


> Noch nicht - schätze aber, wenn es möglich wäre, wüsste es jemand


Hrhrhr
Ist nur so, das mich eben grade diese Frage bei "grossen" Spielen davon abhält, zu Ende zu spielen.
Vor einer halben Woche mangels Alternativen Brütal Legends zu Ende gespielt.
Also da kann man noch Nebenmissionen beenden.


----------

